# RAIN



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Hopefully what they're calling for this week in SE Mich catches us back up with rain....


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Hopefully what they're calling for this week in SE Mich catches us back up with rain....


The forecast keeps getting worse. Now there's only a 40% chance on Friday. A few days ago there was a chance today,tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Now the forecast is 0. Amazing. They've started running wheat around here.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> The forecast keeps getting worse. Now there's only a 40% chance on Friday. A few days ago there was a chance today,tomorrow and Friday.


Yes, this week is beginning to follow suit of the past few weeks where they call for rain/storms, and then nothing happens. This is starting to get bad!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i see some coming right now i just hope it doesn't fizzle out on us here in sag co.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks to everyone dancing a rain jig. I think it rained because I left my boat out of the garage for the first time yesterday. LOL We got a touch over an inch last night, but still not hardly a puddle in sight. Hopefully today will bring more! I'm washing my truck and my boat is staying out side!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i see some coming right now i just hope it doesn't fizzle out on us here in sag co.


We got some down here in SE Mich. On the radar it looked like the Flint area got plenty, so I'm guessing you guys got some up in Saginaw.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

We got a few sprinkles on the Kent/Allegan border last night, but it fizzled out quick. Looking at the radar looks like the rain skirted the area again.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Leaving work last night around midnight it was a down pour in the jackson area. Road in front of work was flooded over. Looking at Mlive the grand river flooded over in jackson. At my house I could still kick up dust. This morning still no puddles.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Pounded with short lived but heavy rain here in Bay County last night and in the last little bit today.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

over an 1" here, couldn't see a puddle this morning. it came down too hard too fast. yes it helped but not much.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sort of at a loss of what to think. They called for strong storms last night here in SE Mich, and this was on the radar at around 10am yesterday, and then all we get is like .01" of rain. Yesterday evening the radar showed nothing. The system must have dissipated. How many times is this going to happen this summer? Now facing a very hot, dry week.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm sort of at a loss of what to think. They called for strong storms last night here in SE Mich, and this was on the radar at around 10am yesterday, and then all we get is like .01" of rain. Yesterday evening the radar showed nothing. The system must have dissipated. How many times is this going to happen this summer? Now facing a very hot, dry week.
> 
> View attachment 220129


it came through quick, had to wake up around 3 or 4 to close all the windows. 

it does seem all the storms break up right before they reach the 23 line this year.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

flighthunter said:


> it came through quick, had to wake up around 3 or 4 to close all the windows.
> 
> it does seem all the storms break up right before they reach the 23 line this year.


How hard was the rain? I didn't wake up, but all I saw on the report was .01", which seems like barely a drizzle.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

didnt' even rain here. was supposed to get it too.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> didnt' even rain here. was supposed to get it too.


They are saying this "ring of fire" meteorlogical phenomenon that's happening late this week (of which we are in the ring of fire) will bring hot weather (close to 100), but not as hot as the heat mass in the middle of the country, and a decent possibility of some storms. So let's hope we get some rain with it. Things perked up in the past 10 days or so with a little bit of rain down here, but it'll be a fart in a stiff wind if we don't get more soon. 

I haven't checked up on my main marsh down here this summer, but I'm concerned it might not be huntable this fall. It is spring fed and is usually 12-18" deep, but dries up when we have dry spells like this. It was completely dry for one season (no water whatsoever) about 4 years ago.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lamarsh said:


> They are saying this "ring of fire" meteorlogical phenomenon that's happening late this week (of which we are in the ring of fire) will bring hot weather (close to 100), but not as hot as the heat mass in the middle of the country, and a decent possibility of some storms. So let's hope we get some rain with it. Things perked up in the past 10 days or so with a little bit of rain down here, but it'll be a fart in a stiff wind if we don't get more soon.
> 
> I haven't checked up on my main marsh down here this summer, but I'm concerned it might not be huntable this fall. It is spring fed and is usually 12-18" deep, but dries up when we have dry spells like this. It was completely dry for one season (no water whatsoever) about 4 years ago.


yeah the past 2 rains gave us just enough to keep us alive. some have already lost beans....the flats itself is pretty decent right now but we need as much as we can get. 

every yard was yellow 2 weeks ago, now its yellow and green splotches. that should give an idea how much we need.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah the past 2 rains gave us just enough to keep us alive. some have already lost beans....the flats itself is pretty decent right now but we need as much as we can get.
> 
> every yard was yellow 2 weeks ago, now its yellow and green splotches. that should give an idea how much we need.


I got a question about the flats for ya Kid. Let's say drought gets real bad and we get to the border of losing crops--would they ever just open up the gates and flood the fields for a day or so to save the crops? Pardon me if that is just way left field or a stupid question, but was just curious.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Sundays rain should have been very good for the flats. Steve


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> I got a question about the flats for ya Kid. Let's say drought gets real bad and we get to the border of losing crops--would they ever just open up the gates and flood the fields for a day or so to save the crops? Pardon me if that is just way left field or a stupid question, but was just curious.


I think the issue is that the fields are so uneven. Like north prior for example. When they flood that it seems the east end will have a foot of water yet the west end will just have sheet water. At least from what I can remember. If it was perfectly flat then I would think it work.


----------

